# [ACL] Utiles pour usage perso ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je me demande à quoi pourraient me servir les ACL dans le cadre d'une utilisation d'un destkop à usage domestique, avec 1 utilisateur.

Puis-je les désactiver sans souci, ou bien fais-je une boulette ?

----------

## El_Goretto

En temps normal, aucune partoche n'est montée avec l'option acl, alors j'imagine bien qu'on peut virer le USE flag et le support kernel sans impact  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus utile en entreprise, avec des configs plus tordues que user / group / other.

----------

## guilc

Si tu n'as jamais utilisé les commandes setfacl et getfacl, tu peux virer oui  :Smile: 

Perso, je m'en sers pour les dossiers web et git. Cela permet une gestion beaucoup plus fine des droits : donner accès au serveur web aux fichiers en lecture et potentiellement écriture, tout en faisant plusieurs groupes d'utilisateurs qui auront accès à uniquement certaines sous-parties des dossiers web sans que tout ce petit monde soit dans un seul et unique groupe www-data bien bourrin... et idem pour constituer plusieurs groupes d'utilisateurs ayant accès uniquement à une sous-parties de mes repositories git (ces sous-parties n'étant pas nécessairement disjointes : encore une chose impossible avec les seuls groupes)

Mais oui, si tu n'as pas ce genre de besoin, c'est inutile.

ATTENTION cependant, GROS WARNING : recompile coreutils sans le use acl AVANT de supprimer sys-apps/acl de ton système ! sinon, tu vas rendre ton système inutilisable !! (en temps normal, ça ne doit pas arriver, mais on ne sais jamais...)

----------

## netfab

J'ai dû faire l'inverse il n'y a pas longtemps : ajouter le support kernel et recompiler avec le useflag acl. Et même chose que guilc : je m'en sers pour donner l'accès  en écriture à mon user à des dépôts git en dehors de mon home, et l'accès en lecture seule pour un serveur web sur ces mêmes dépôts.

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, merci pour l'information !

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Pour continuer dans le sens de guilc et netfab : moi j'en ai l'utilité avec des partages samba pour une gestion fine des droits.

Je dirai qu'en résumé, si tu n'as pas plusieurs utilisateurs (physiques ou virtuels, i.e. serveur web, git, ftp ou je ne sais quoi), tu n'as pas besoin des ACLs.

----------

